# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nano Reef II

## Jose Faria

*Sintam-se a vontade para comentar e criticar*

Sempre tive uma paixao for aquarios de recife, mas tambem sou adepto de nanos. Esta sera a minha primeira experiencia com aquarios de agua salgada/recife e, espero que tudo corra bem... :yb663:  

O aquario sera uma montagem simples, com corais de facil manutencao e alguma rocha viva, com a habitual equipa de limpeza. Tentarei ter 1 casal de firefish _Nemateleotris magnifica_  ou _Nemateleotris decora._

O cubo tem 40x40x30cm DIY - 48L, depois da introducao da rocha viva e de areia, muito provavelmente apenas serao 40L.

Tera um filtro HOB apenas para circulacao de agua (700l/h, cerca de 18x o volume de agua). Os compartimentos do filtro serao deixados vazios e, a sua utilizacao se necessaria, sera para carvao activado e/ou outro material caso as circunstancias assim o exijam.

A utilizacao de um escumador, ainda nao sei... provavelmente sim.

Iluminacao sera uma calha 2x 8w (actinica e 14000); a inclusao de outra calha sera relativemente facil caso seja necessario. 

Tpa's serao realizadas semanalmente, com agua do mar e agua sintetica. Tentarei utilizar uma mistura de 2 marcas para o efeito... primeiro tenho que ver quais e, como se complementam em termos de nutrientes uma a outra.
Top of's sempre que necessario com agua de osmose, comprada numa farmacia proxima de casa.


Depois de algum tempo perdido ao fazer o aquario, ao testa-lo verifiquei uma pequena fuga de agua junto a base. Solucao, remover a base, limpar o silicone que havia e voltar a colar. Assim fiz.


Hoje, ao ver o aqua, apercebi-me que apesar de ter resolvido a fuga, colei mal a base.... tenho um desvio de cerca de 3mm.

Resolvo isto noutra altura, ainda tenho que comprar algumas coisas, portanto nao ha problema.


Ate breve,

Jose Faria

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá José,

não pensaste em fazer uma "mini-sump"?

Onde arranjas lâmpadas actínicas de 8W, em Portugal?

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Faria

Ola Bruno,

Lampada actinica de 8w nao sei se existe. Recentemente desloquei-me a uma loja, disse-lhe que tinha uma calha disponivel com as indicacoes que ja tinha referido anteriormente e, ele nao me disse o contrario, por isso pensei que fosse possivel, ou mesmo que existisse.
Ora aqui esta, a tal adicao de outra calha caso fosse necessario  :yb624:  

Fazer uma sump? Pensei no assunto, fiz algumas pesquisas, mas nao vi muita coisa que me agradasse. A ideia e excelente, tenho muito tempo para montar o aquario, portanto ainda vai a tempo. Se tiveres alguma referencia ou mesmo ideias agradecia. 
Acho que vou precisar de ajuda dos mestres do DIY.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Jose

Sendo esta a tua 1ª experiencia na aquariofilia salgada e pelo o que dizes no teu "setup" vesse que tens lido muito sobre o assunto, ou tens tido ajuda de terceiros em que de uma maneira ou de outra e muito bom.
A respeito da sump na minha opiniao nao é uma questao de agradar mas sim de se poder esconder material por exemplo termostado, escumador, ter refugio etc... podes fazer um furo no vidro e com as devidas tubagens fazer a sump por baixo do aquario, usando um escumador interno que na minha opiniao é sempre melhor ou entao podes fazer algo similar ao percula e outros novos nanos tendo a "sump" logo atras do aquario e usando o escumador tipo hang-on.
Mas ai a escolha e tua mas ja que começas do inicio e nao tens pressa eu optava por sump em baixo.

Força no projecto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas Anthony Rosado Neto,
Sinceramente tenho lido muito... ja mantenho aquarios de agua doce ha muito tempo, mas desde que vivi em Cornwall, Inglaterra esse gosto aumentou, especialmente quando se vive a 30 min, de uma das 5 melhores de aquariofilia do Reino Unido.

A tentacao dos salgados especificamente os aquarios de recife, foi e sempre sera, o atingir o top na aquariofilia.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E entao que que pensas fazer?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Faria

Boa questao.... :SbQuestion2:   utilizando sump por baixo do aquario nao e possivel; utilizando por tras do aquario nao posso utilizar o filtro HOB. Posso manter o filtro e fazer uma sump num dos lados do aqua, porque ficara escondido.
Existem algumas questoes para pensar e pesquisar.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas jose

Eu nao usava o filtro se é so pa fazer circulaçao, hoje em dia ja tens bombas pequenas que passam +/- despercebidas, ou entao um sistema close up com uma bomba por exemplo de 3000L ou menso ate.



> Os compartimentos do filtro serao deixados vazios e, a sua utilizacao se necessaria, sera para carvao activado e/ou outro material caso as circunstancias assim o exijam


Nesse caso se fizeres sump podes la por dentro.

Ou sera que estou a complicar de mais?!!! :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas jose
> 
> Nesse caso se fizeres sump podes la por dentro.
> 
> Ou sera que estou a complicar de mais?!!!


Nao estas a complicar :Coradoeolhos:  . Eu e que nao estou nas melhoes condicoes neste momento.... :SbLangue17:   :SbEndormi2:  .

A sump defintivamente, e a melhor opcao.... acho que vou rever planos e ver/ pesquisar como fazer a sump atras do aquario... teem alguma referencia para fazer a sump, tipo esquemas e desenhos?

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

Sei que e bem maior do que o teu mas tens este percula 90 com imagens da sump. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6055

Aqui http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...hreadid=666027 tens um sistema que nao é close up mas tambem e porreiro pa circulaçao.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Faria

Obrigado!!! :SbOk3:   Ja tenho um motivo para ficar acordado :SbRequin2:  

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Ontem chegou a minha RV, (agradeco ao membro Silvestre).... tudo bom e nada mais posso exigir.



Durante este fim de semana, vou fazer uma pequena sump/ refugio na parte de tras do aquario.

Tarefas a cumprir:
Comprar acrilico preto;
silicone;
colectar agua natural.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,

Durante o fim de semana comprei mais material para o aquario...

Uma bomba Pico da Hydor 800L/h
5kg de areao de coral.

Decidi entao fazer uma mini sump/refugio na parte de tras do aquario. Perto de minha casa existe uma fabrica de acrilicos  :SbSourire2:  , encomendei o acrilico e agora estou a aguardar que mo entreguem.

Entretanto com a ajuda de uma pessoa qualificada quanto baste, deu-me uma preciosa ajuda ao fazer um desenho... acho que foi isto que entendi  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665:  .


por favor comentem e, caso seja necessario fazer alguma correccao estao a vontade.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola jose

na minha opniao as divisoes dessa mini sump estao ao contrario, porque a agua que passa pelo pente passa logo para o refugio da chaetomorpha e na parte debaixo da divisao do pente a agua n circula tao bem

----------


## Duarte Alves

Aqui esta um exemplo do que eu estava a dizer (feito a pressa mas acho que se percebe)

----------


## Jose Faria

Ola Duarte,
Ate pode ter sido assim que o desenho tivesse sido feito....eu e que nao prestei atencao :Coradoeolhos:  .

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Pedro Albino

Apenas uma sugestão, em vez dos magnificas, apostaria antes num casal de palhaços... eles tem alguma tendência a saltar....

Ainda hoje apanhei o meu, que comprei hoje do chão, a sorte é que estava por perto senão :Icon Cry:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Jose

Como o Duarte Alves frisou como desenhas te nao da, melhor da,  mas nao serve de nada, como o Duarte desenhou ta bom, e se calhar nao precisa da 2ª travessa do lado esquerdo (no teu desenho), no primeiro espaço inda da pa pores carvao activo caso optes por meter.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas Jose
> 
> Como o Duarte Alves frisou como desenhas te nao da, melhor da,  mas nao serve de nada, como o Duarte desenhou ta bom, e se calhar nao precisa da 2ª travessa do lado esquerdo (no teu desenho), no primeiro espaço inda da pa pores carvao activo caso optes por meter.


Boas,
Como tinha dito quem o desenhou provavelmente desenhou-o bem, o problema foi quando cheguei a casa era essa a ideia que tinha, mas nao me lembrava correctamente como estava... nada como colocar no forum e, obter alguma ajuda :Coradoeolhos:  




> Apenas uma sugestão, em vez dos magnificas, apostaria antes num casal de palhaços... eles tem alguma tendência a saltar....
> 
> Ainda hoje apanhei o meu, que comprei hoje do chão, a sorte é que estava por perto senão


Ola Pedro,
Para evitar esses tipo de problemas irei colocar umas tampas em acrilico ou fazer tipo uma moldura e colocar rede... apenas ainda e uma ideia.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Para evitar esses tipo de problemas irei colocar umas tampas em acrilico ou fazer tipo uma moldura e colocar rede... apenas ainda e uma ideia.


Li há pouco tempo no fórum de ciclídeos que o Diogo Lopes colocou eggcrate para evitar esse tipo de problemas.
Se tiveres travas francesas, torna-se fácil a sua colocação.
Podes procurar por 'placas opalinas' = eggcrate

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola Pedro,
> Para evitar esses tipo de problemas irei colocar umas tampas em acrilico ou fazer tipo uma moldura e colocar rede... apenas ainda e uma ideia.


Se nao estou em erro nao podes/convem fechar o aquario, sei que isso foi falado por ai mas nao me lembro bem o porque, acho que era da evaporaçao e que tinha a ver com outros factores como a luz etc..., informa te primeiro,mas como o Pedro diz e bem, se tiver um pouco de egg-crate ja nao deve de haver problemas.
Eu a 1 semana comprei uma decora e um evides e ate hoja nao saltaram do aquario, possivelmente dado ao tamanho do aquario nao sei.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Se nao estou em erro nao podes/convem fechar o aquario, sei que isso foi falado por ai mas nao me lembro bem o porque


Tem a ver com as trocas gasosas - O2 > CO2.
Também está verificado que o vidro reduz a quantidade de luz que penetra na água.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boa tarde
> Tem a ver com as trocas gasosas - O2 > CO2.
> Também está verificado que o vidro reduz a quantidade de luz que penetra na água.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ola,
A questao quanto as trocas gasosas poderiam ocorrer caso o aquario estivesse totalmente tapado... a sump que construirei atras nao sera tapada, sera mesmo so a zona de ''display'' para evitar que os peixes saltem.

A utilizacao do eggcrate e uma boa alternativa, so e inestetico devido a cor branca... mas nada que uma boa pintura nao resolva.
Entretanto vou pensando em alternativas ou possibilidades...

Neste momento estou a pensar no ATO para o aquario... nada de complicado, porque em principio utlizarei algo como um sistema de torneiras, mas aplicando a forca da gravidade.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,

Fiz um pequeno sketch do cubo... apenas para terem uma nocao da minha ideia quanto a sump na parte de tras do aquario.
Acho que desta vez esta tudo bem.



Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Podes ver aqui no tópico do Diogo Lopes no post #117 o que eu te dizia acerca do eggcrate.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Faria

Bom dia Pedro,

Obrigado pelo link... interessante, a perda de luz com o eggcrate mal se nota, ou e impressao minha?

O eggcrate encontra-se facilmente numa loja de Bricolage? Apenas curiosidade neste momento...

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Podes encontrar nos Plásticos do Sado, no Porto...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,

Quanto a iluminacao eu ja tenho as minhas ideias...
Lampadas 50/50 (10000 + actinica), qual a vossa opiniao sobre elas?

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas,
> 
> Quanto a iluminacao eu ja tenho as minhas ideias...
> Lampadas 50/50 (10000 + actinica), qual a vossa opiniao sobre elas?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Jose Faria


Entao pessoal? :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José

14000K no mínimo
50/50 acho desperdício.

75/25 para testar.
Claro que também depende da marca das lâmpadas.

Que quantidade de lâmpadas estavas a pensar usar?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite José

Aconselho-te a ver este nano do Gonçalo Rio.

Trata-se de aquário 45x45x45 91L iluminado com leds da TMC.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boa noite José
> 
> Aconselho-te a ver este nano do Gonçalo Rio.
> 
> Trata-se de aquário 45x45x45 91L iluminado com leds da TMC.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ola Pedro,
Obrigado pelo link... ja tinha dado uma vista de olhos neste aquario.
Sem duvida uma referencia nos nanos.




> Boa noite José
> 
> 14000K no mínimo
> 50/50 acho desperdício.
> 
> 75/25 para testar.
> Claro que também depende da marca das lâmpadas.
> 
> Que quantidade de lâmpadas estavas a pensar usar?
> ...


Pedro,
Referia-me as PLL de duas cores (10000 + actinica)  :yb665:  

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Acho que o uso com T5 mais adequado.

Essas lâmpadas Pl, além de por vezes serem difíceis de encontrar não têm a mesma intensidade luminosa que uma T5.

Abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## José Carlos Bolotinha

Boas José!

Tenho um nano de 80 x 35 x 25(alt), e comecei há 1 ano com uma calha Lifetech 2 x 55 w PLL. Recentemente comprei uma calha de 4 x 39w T5 e adiferença é abismal!!
Cheguei à conclusão que os corais eram todos acastanhados com as PLL, para além de como tinha lâmpadas 50/50, nunca tinha só actínicas acesas, percendo o espectáculo da florescência das cores!
Conclusão, não uses PLL, porque não só a intensidade é menor, como as cores dos corais são muito diferentes para pior!

Entretanto estou a montar um "pico" de 20 litros (40x20x20), com um refúgio hang-on (filtro aquaclear 110) e uma iluminação chinesa do ebay - 3 x 8w t5 (2 10000k e uma actínica)

Abraço, Zé Carlos

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Agradeco a todos que responderam a este topico ate ao momento...

Uma outra questao... recentemente ao falar com um amigo sobre a construccao do aquario e, ao indicar-lhe que iria colocar substrato a base de areao de coral esmagado, falou-me na possibilidade de este substrato vir a ser uma ''fabrica de nitratos''.Mesmo assim, falei-lhe da construccao do refugio para albergar Chaetomorpha para remocao de nutrientes, nao consegui contraargumentar perante as ideias dele...

Aqui preciso de ajuda, qual a vossa opiniao?

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José




> *SUBSTRATO*
> 
> Areia ou areão que colocamos no fundo do aquário. Tem uma função decorativa, química e biológica. Serve de suporte para fixação das bactérias nitrificantes( oxidam a amónia e os nitritos em nitratos ) nas camadas superficiais e desnitrificantes ( reduzem os nitratos)nas camadas mais profundas anaeróbicas. É aconselhável usarmos um substrato á base de aragonite embora possamos usar areão de coral esmagado. No entanto aragonite ajuda a manter o pH da água. A camada de areia pode ser de apenas 2 ou 3 cm ou podemos fazer uma DSB ( deep sand bed ) ou seja uma camada de areia profunda , superior a 7,5 cm para explorar melhor a capacidade de disnitrificação. Esta camada maior é geralmente feita de areia fininha ( sugar size). Temos de ter cuidado de manter as camadas superficiais desta areia mexida através do uso de animais detritivoros, como pequenos búzios , ofiurus, camarões e pequenos crustáceos.
> As DSB funcionam melhor num refugio ou lagoa em comunicação com o aquário mas isolados.





> *REFUGIO*
> 
> Aquário à parte geralmente mais pequeno partilhando a mesma água onde podemos criar pequenos microrganismos como pequenos crustáceos que servem de alimento aos peixes e corais quando caem para o aquário principal arrastados pela água de escoamento ( para isso o refugio deve estar acima do nível de água do aquário) No refugio podemos também cultivar algas como a Caulerpa ou a Chaetomorpha que nos permitem remover nutrientes indesejáveis como os nitratos e fosfatos )
> Os refúgios não são indispensáveis mas ajudam.


Podes ler o resto do texto aqui

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Ja recebi o acrilico e foi tempo de por maos a obra... terminar a sump/refugio DIY. Este foi o resultado final.


Amanha se tiver tempo, colocarei a bomba no lugar e farei as respectivas ligacoes.

Agora preciso de uma opiniao... alem do casal de peixes que pretendo colocar e, gostando eu de camaroes, pensei em adicionar dois _Lysmata debelius_.
A minha duvida prende-se pelo facto de certos reefers indicarem que por vezes eles tambem fazem de outros membros da equipa de limpeza, o seu menu principal, situacao que eu gostaria de evitar.

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Jose Faria

> Agora preciso de uma opiniao... alem do casal de peixes que pretendo colocar e, gostando eu de camaroes, pensei em adicionar dois _Lysmata debelius_.
> A minha duvida prende-se pelo facto de certos reefers indicarem que por vezes eles tambem fazem de outros membros da equipa de limpeza, o seu menu principal, situacao que eu gostaria de evitar.


Obrigado.... :yb665:  

Cumprimentos,

Jose Faria

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Jose
Tenho vários Lysmata debelius há mais de um ano e nunca vi nenhum fazer mal a quer que fosse excepto subir para cima dos peixes para matar parasitas.
Quem diz isso se calhar viu algum comer um nassario ou um eremita que já estivesse morto.

----------


## Jose Faria

> Jose
> Tenho vários Lysmata debelius há mais de um ano e nunca vi nenhum fazer mal a quer que fosse excepto subir para cima dos peixes para matar parasitas.
> Quem diz isso se calhar viu algum comer um nassario ou um eremita que já estivesse morto.


Ola Pedro,
Obrigado pela resposta. Terei em consideracao a tua opiniao, visto ter sido a unica ate ao momento, portanto a introducao dos camaroes sera provavel.

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Hoje terminei as ligacoes da bomba, enchi o aquario e este foi o resultado...

----------


## Jose Faria

Fiz uma pequena experiencia, como nao tinha nada para fazer... peguei numa outra calha de 48w PC (7200k)...

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Horas de um pequeno update.
Até ao momento este aquário nao teve qualquer problema, tudo corre bem e aparenta estar bem.  
Parâmetros da agua:
densidade - 1.025
temperatura - 25ºC
pH - 8.2
Tpa's - 3 em 3 dias (agua do mar alternando com água sintética)

Durante as últimas duas semanas comecei então a efectuar as primeiras adições para este nano.

1 ermita
sarcophyton sp.
sinularia sp.
anthelias sp.
zoanthus sp. 
2 anénomas

Foi também adicionada um outro coral que preciso de ajuda para o identificar e uma espécie de alga que preciso identificar.

Passo então a apresentar as fotos:
geral

ermita entre sinularias e zoanthus

anénoma a incomodar sarcophyton

coral por identificar

sinularia com a alga por identificar atrás


Obrigado desde já, por qualquer ajuda na identicação dos acima mencionados

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

A anémona a incomodar p sarco, parece-me uma anémona majano. É uma praga e deverá ser elimindada o mais depressa possível.

Quanto à alga por trás para identificar, parece-me *Halimeda discoidea.*

Abraços,

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas,
> 
> A anémona a incomodar p sarco, parece-me uma anémona majano. É uma praga e deverá ser elimindada o mais depressa possível.
> 
> Quanto à alga por trás para identificar, parece-me *Halimeda discoidea.*
> 
> Abraços,


Boas...

Concordo com tudo o que Rui Gaspar disse! Apenas acrescento que eliminei uma boa praga dessas anémonas com Joe's Juice... Recomendo, desde que sigas à risca as intruções, pois pelo que sei se não o fizeres pode ser que voltem a aparecer!

Abraços!

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas...
> 
> Concordo com tudo o que Rui Gaspar disse! Apenas acrescento que eliminei uma boa praga dessas anémonas com Joe's Juice... Recomendo, desde que sigas à risca as intruções, pois pelo que sei se não o fizeres pode ser que voltem a aparecer!
> 
> Abraços!


Boas,
Agradeço ao Rui Gaspar e ao José Duarte pelo esclarecimento relativo a esta possível praga...
De facto até gostaria de as tentar manter... a sua remoção não aparenta ser díficil e, o seu controle também não.

Obrigado novamente aos dois.

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Tempo para uma pequena actualização...

As _majano_ foram removidas após alguns resultados que não me agradaram ao fim de dois no aquario. Uma delas alojou-se na base do sarco e, a outra durante a sua demanda pelo lugar ideal, alojou-se igualmente numa sinularia. Ao fim de dois dias ambos os corais encontravam-se a definhar, como que se estivessem queimados, principalmente a sinularia e, o sarco nunca mais se apresentou ficando sempre recolhido. Ambos os corais foram perdidos e as majano retiradas.

Fiz também a adição de um _Lysmata wurdemanni_, visto que confirmei que na pequena rocha aqduirida conjuntamente com dois pequenos corais, se encontravam uma pequena colónia de aiptasias. Apenas posso confirmar que as mesmas já não existem.

Finalmente fiz a introdução de um par de _Amphiprion ocellaris_, o vulgar peixe palhaço, mas igualmente belos...

Com estas adições, as minhas intenções iniciais de montar este nano para um par de firefish e _Lysmata debelius_, foram forçosamente descartadas.

As fotos da praxe:

uma pequena colónia de zoanthus

mais zoa's


foto desfocada dos peixe palhaço

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Visto que este tópico é dedicado ao diário do meu aquario, achei por bem não abrir novo tópico para uma pergunta.

Hoje fiz uma tpa com sal sintético da Aqua Medic Reef Salt, quando fazia com sal da Tropic Marin e, notei que os zoanthus mantiveram-se fechados desde essa altura. Alguém usa ou usou este sal da Aqua Medic? Quais os seus resultados?

Começo também a notar que as 3 pequenas colónias de zoanthus e o pequeno actinodisco já se começam a propagar.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não houve alteração dos parametros? densidade, temperatura, pH, ... ?


Abraços,

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas,
> 
> Não houve alteração dos parametros? densidade, temperatura, pH, ... ?
> 
> 
> Abraços,


Boas,
Não houve alteração nenhuma, tudo permanece igual...

Temp: 25.5ºC
Dens: 1.025
pH:8.2

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
De facto este aquário não tem muita sorte. No início da semana tive um problema com o cilindro em casa... tira velho, põe novo e, durante esta operação, o meu pai sem querer deu uma pancada em cheio, no aquario. Resultado, aquário partido, pai e mulher em pânico, água no chão.

Felizmente o meu pai teve cabeça fria, reparou que eu tinha os baldes do aquário perto e transferiu os peixes e os corais para um balde (teriam cerca de 2 litros disponíveis), tudo isto enquanto eu estava a trabalhar.

Neste momento encontram-se num aquário de 15 a 20L e, a minha única preocupação é que eles não aguentem mais uma semana, porque será quando entrarei em férias.

Visto que os cuidados dos salgados são ligeiramente diferentes aos de água doce, têm algum conselho que deva ter em consideração? 

Todos os parâmetros encontram-se por enquanto normais, mas grande parte da rocha viva encontram-se provisoriamente em pequenos recipientes, mas temo que a sua ''vida'' já foi.

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas,
> De facto este aquário não tem muita sorte. No início da semana tive um problema com o cilindro em casa... tira velho, põe novo e, durante esta operação, o meu pai sem querer deu uma pancada em cheio, no aquario. Resultado, aquário partido, pai e mulher em pânico, água no chão.
> 
> Felizmente o meu pai teve cabeça fria, reparou que eu tinha os baldes do aquário perto e transferiu os peixes e os corais para um balde (teriam cerca de 2 litros disponíveis), tudo isto enquanto eu estava a trabalhar.
> 
> Neste momento encontram-se num aquário de 15 a 20L e, a minha única preocupação é que eles não aguentem mais uma semana, porque será quando entrarei em férias.
> 
> Visto que os cuidados dos salgados são ligeiramente diferentes aos de água doce, têm algum conselho que deva ter em consideração? 
> 
> Todos os parâmetros encontram-se por enquanto normais, mas grande parte da rocha viva encontram-se provisoriamente em pequenos recipientes, mas temo que a sua ''vida'' já foi.


 :Olá:   :Cool:   :yb663:  
 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Essa rocha que está em recipientes vai acabar por perder qualidade, especialmente se não tiveres circulação nem aquecimento. Se conseguires meter tudo num bidão ou num balde maior e mantiveres a agua quente e em circulação as rochas ficam bem até remontares o aquario.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,

Neste momento já não faz sentido chamar este aquário de cubo, porque tudo foi transferido para um aquário de 50x30x30... e, sim de nano reef II, ou uma segunda oportunidade.

Depois do pequeno acidente ocorrido durante esta semana, acabei por perder um peixe-palhaço, alguns nassários e, grande parte da rocha viva já não é tão viva.
Assim sendo, desactivei o meu aquario plantado e, remontei-o como sendo um pequeno reef.
Comprei mais alguns quilos de rocha viva já maturada e em vez do areao de coral, coloquei areia de coral de granulometria mais pequena.

Terei num futuro muito próximo, aumentar a circulação do aquário, uma melhoria da iluminação e, encontro-me a ponderar se coloco ou não um skimmer.

O resultado foi este


O resultado visual não é tão agradável à primeira vista, mas depois tentarei resolver isso (escondendo o termóstato, colocando um fundo, etc...), visto que era urgente dar uma nova casa, a estes pequenos seres.

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje.




Com esta inesperada situação, vi que este actinodisco, já tem pequenos rebentos e, um outro, que também penso que seja um actinodisco, mas com uma coloração espectacular.

a foto não lhe faz justiça, mas também tem cerca de 3mm de diâmetro

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Aparentemente tudo corre bem depois do desastre da semana passada e, dois dias depois da remontagem este é o aspecto geral.


O peixe palhaço que ficou, aparenta encontrar-se mais assustadiço que o normal, mas continua com a comer, pelo menos é um bom sinal.


O hermita acho que nem sequer notou a diferença e, depois de me ter apercebido que o pequeno coral próximo dele poderia ser derrubado, mudei-o de posição.


Poderiam-me ajudar na identificação do coral acima mencionado?

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Creio que seja um rhodactis mas não dá para ver ainda. Alguns actinodiscus são quase impossíveis de identificar ao nível da espécie.

Mas é bonito!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Uma semana depois da remontagem do aquario, todos os parâmetros encontram-se normalizados e, por consequência não resisti a efectuar uma nova adição.

Fotos

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Passado cerca de 4 semanas após o incidente com o cubo, neste momento o nano está a começar a compor-se.

Após a quebra do cubo comecei a utilizar sal da Aqua Medic e, noto um aumento significativo de ciano. Digo aumento, porque já as tinha, tendo em conta que a bomba não era suficiente para este nano.
Coloquei uma bomba com um débito possível de 3000l/h e um filtro HOB com lã de vidro. Foi reduzida a iluminação para 8h. Redução da comida dada aos peixes para uma vez por dia.

Posso dizer que após estas alterações as ciano ainda aparecem... será do sal? Penso que sim, isto porque faço tpa's de 10L de 3 em 3 dias (alternando água do mar com água salinada em casa) e, estas só aparecem após a tpa com a água ''caseira''.
Já agora, só neste nano é que tenho estes problemas, visto que nos restantes aquários não tenho ciano, inclusivé no pico reef de 5L sem iluminação artificial e circulação.

Fotos:

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Ultimamente tenho-me deparado com ciano no aquário... tudo isto desde que mudei a marca do sal (Tropic Marin para Aqua Medic).

Como disse anteriormente, já tomei algumas medidas para as combater. 

Nas última semana e meio, mantive o regime das tpa's de 3 em 3 dias, mas sempre com água do mar e, hoje quis tirar as dúvidas fazendo uma tpa com água sintética. Fiz a tpa durante a manhã e, agora ao fim da tarde, já se nota as malditas ciano na areia.

A resina anti-fosfato na minha opinião, neste momento de nada serve, ou a marca que utilizei é pouco eficaz no seu combate;

comprar um aparelho de osmose neste momento não me é possível e a sua utilização não compensa, visto que só mantenho este aquário e outro nano e, não pretendo aquários maiores;

circulação já foi melhorada;

redução do nº de horas de iluminação para 8h;

redução da alimentação dos peixes;

Até ao momento, estas medidas não funcionam. O que é que vocês sugerem?

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas,
> Ultimamente tenho-me deparado com ciano no aquário... tudo isto desde que mudei a marca do sal (Tropic Marin para Aqua Medic).
> 
> Como disse anteriormente, já tomei algumas medidas para as combater. 
> 
> Nas última semana e meio, mantive o regime das tpa's de 3 em 3 dias, mas sempre com água do mar e, hoje quis tirar as dúvidas fazendo uma tpa com água sintética. Fiz a tpa durante a manhã e, agora ao fim da tarde, já se nota as malditas ciano na areia.
> 
> A resina anti-fosfato na minha opinião, neste momento de nada serve, ou a marca que utilizei é pouco eficaz no seu combate;
> 
> ...


 :Olá:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Jose Faria



----------


## Jose Faria

:Olá:  ,
Durante este fim de semana o blenny morreu... penso que morreu lentamente à fome, porque de todas as comidas que lhe tentei dar, nunca lhes tocou.

A luta contra as ciano continua... depois de uma experiência com o sal que presentemente tenho, fiz uma última experiência. Fiz uma tpa de cerca 15L e, aguardei. No dia seguinte elas lá estavam e, durante uma semana fiz várias tpa´s de 10L com água natural e as ciano lentamente desapareceram. Fiz uma tpa de 10L com outro sal e as ciano não apareceram.

Lentamente estou-me a render à utilização de água natural. Aparentemente só tenho tido benefícios na utilização da mesma e, os parâmetros da água recolhida estão impecáveis.

Tenho tido também uma recessão numa pequena colónia de zoanthus sp. Inicialmente encontravam-se fechados, depois um pequeno aglomerado (parecia uma postura) num dos pólipos e, ontem um dos pólipos parecia comido junto à base. O aquário de quarentena infelizmente ainda não o pude montar e, suspeito que esta situação possa ser provocada por algum parasita de zoanthus.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Esses peixes são peixes dificeis de alimentar, quase nunca aceitam comida seca e vivem exclusivamente das pequenas algas que temos no nosso sistema. São peixes muitas vezes recomendados para iniciados mas erradamente, porque um aquário recente raramente pode alimentar um peixe desses. Nas salárias é igual, há algumas que até aceitam comida mas é arriscado...

Tenta repara se tens algum tipo de nudibranquios a passearem nos zoanthus. São muito parecidos com os das montiporas e parece que estão a ficar na moda. Cuidado com isso.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Faria

> Olá José,
> 
> Tenta repara se tens algum tipo de nudibranquios a passearem nos zoanthus. São muito parecidos com os das montiporas e parece que estão a ficar na moda. Cuidado com isso.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


Olá Nuno,
De facto, não encontro nada... a única coisa estranha foi tipo uma postura num dos pólipos. O pólipo hoje praticamente já não existe.  :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Jose Faria

> Olá José, 
> 
> Tenta repara se tens algum tipo de nudibranquios a passearem nos zoanthus. São muito parecidos com os das montiporas e parece que estão a ficar na moda. Cuidado com isso.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


Outra coisa que me tem chamado a atenção são estes pontos brancos que aparece na foto... tanto aparecem como desaparecem de um momento para o outro.

uma das colónias fechadas e com os pequenos pontos


aspecto geral

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A forma como arrumaste as rochas resultou muito bem, está muito compacta, parece mesmo uma única estrutura.

----------


## Jose Faria

> A forma como arrumaste as rochas resultou muito bem, está muito compacta, parece mesmo uma única estrutura.


Boas,
Obrigado Alfredo... o mais díficil mesmo num nano é arranjar ou encontrar rochas pequenas que nos permitam criar um layout com harmonia ou equilibrio.

É um trabalho contínuo, já que a introdução dos corais vai alterando esta construção, se bem que lentamente.

----------

